# Anyone have random specks of blood on wiping as if you have cut yourself?



## chocolate

Hi there, with my previous miscarriage I had brown and pink cm when checking that then ended up in a full blown miscarriage - this took about 2 days of spotting first.

Tonight on wiping I have had the tiniest pin prick of red blood a couple of times on the tissue from wiping, but cm is creamy and lots of it with no red or brown in........ just dont understand where it is coming from?!

Anyone else have this?
I never had anything like this is pregnancy with ds, maybe my cervix is irritated now or something!


----------



## Peanut78

Hi there, I am sorry if I am replying on the wrong forum... but wanted to let you know when in early pg with my son I had the tiniest spot of blood which worried me to no end - it turned out I had a tiny cut/ abbrasion (which I only really noticed much later). if it is a tiny spot, it may be nothing. 

xx


----------



## Las78

Hun, I really wouldn't worry, I have had this just recently at 27 weeks and various times before that, I don't know what it is or why it happens but so long as it is just a tiny bit on wiping I wouldn't be concerned. I know that easier said than done as I too freaked out about it but each time has just been a one off and bubs is kicking away happily so it can't be anything to be worried about I guess :hugs:


----------



## chocolate

Ladies I reckon I know where it came from :blush: I have been testing my sugar levels and that involves pricking my finger - I did this just before using the toilet and I wonder if I accidently got it on the tissue as I ripped it off!!! Looked just like that sort of blood spot!!


I have had a spot of blood a few days ago but that was completely different and when I was checking the cervix position etc. - which I have stopped doing now in case it causes any bleeds!!


So sorry for being so dumb lol


----------

